# What's the deal with Green Tripe?



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

Met someone at the park today who talked about greentripe.com which is here in California (and saw a Dirty Jobs segment ewwww).

Is the freeze dried version or jerky treat version just as good? 

How are the canned versions made - are they cooked?

Seems like it's only getting more popular now, anyone have good experiences to vouch for the benefits? 

For those that do feed, do you feed it as an entire meal or a topper?


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

green tripe is the stomach of a cow... what makes it green is that it still has whatever the stomach contents were and is not washed wherei t become white... it is generally fed raw and its GREAT for the dogs, I imagine the canned is processed in some way as most canned food is... chock full of nutrition I feed it as a whole meal... 
The dogs LOVE IT, it is their favorite meal of all ... but be warned 

It reeks to high heaven...it smells absolutely disgusting and your house will smell like tripe for a while... I know folks that want to feed it but can't because they can't stand the smell


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

puppydogs said:


> Met someone at the park today who talked about greentripe.com which is here in California (and saw a Dirty Jobs segment ewwww).
> 
> Is the freeze dried version or jerky treat version just as good?
> 
> ...


Raw green tripe is the only raw food I use. I get a really good price from my local Oma's dealer. I would only use raw frozen. Canned is very expensive.

You can use green tripe anyway you like. Your best bet is to get a tube of it, let it soften just a bit and then slice it into rounds and refreeze in a zip lock bag. Thaw pieces as you need.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We refer to green tripe as doggy crack at our house. It is super healthy for them, and a wonderful appetite stimulant.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I get mine frozen in 10lb blocks. I feed it as an entire meal. My dogs love it!

It basicly just smells like a barnyard.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

Yikes sounds scary lol that's why I wanted to try the freeze dried one. Dr. Harvey, K9 something, Merrick and Bravo seem to have one.

The place on Dirty Jobs sells it but 20lb minimum I think. So it sounds like it's just as safe as serving raw frozen meat?


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

It is much safer to feed than muscle meat. Muscle meat is low in calcium and high in phosphorous. 

Tripe has a perfect balance and you can use it pretty much the way you want. It is a good creep food for puppies. If you have a litter you will know soon enough which pups are dominant because the reaction to green tripe. It is unlike any other food when it comes to competition.

The freeze dried forms are good for training treats but not for feeding. Too expensive and the bacteria are all dead when you dry it.

20lbs is not a lot to buy. How does it come from that place? A block or chub tube?. The blocks are very hard to break-up the chubs can be sliced pretty easily after about 4 hours in the fridge, then just refreeze them.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I usually buy 150lbs at a time. They love the stuff, and it really isn't as dreadful as some people think. If you are someone that has livestock, it probably wouldn't bother you at all. My husband thinks it stinks aweful, but to me it reminds me of when i had horses.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

Stretchdrive said:


> I usually buy 150lbs at a time. They love the stuff, and it really isn't as dreadful as some people think. If you are someone that has livestock, it probably wouldn't bother you at all. My husband thinks it stinks aweful, but to me it reminds me of when i had horses.


150lbs! Those are some lucky dogs of yours  If you don't mind, about how much should I expect to pay for frozen?


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Cost can vary from $1lb - $2lb, purely grass fed tripe more.

Most green tripe is is taken from spent dairy cows, at the same time meat for ground beef is taken.

Yes Yes, ground beef is mainly butchered from old dairy cows.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

As I've never found a convenient source where I didn't have to buy multiple lbs. at one time I use the Triplett canned tripe. Funny thing is my year old won't come near it and my 15 year old can't get enough of it. I feed it sporattically, but it is one of natures best foods. Don't get the kind in the store that is white. It is not what you are looking for.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I bought pre made patties, feed it still frozen. That's the only way that nasty stuff is being eaten in my house!


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok I finally did it for xmas! Got a 2lb chubb for $7. ouch.

Pup loved it...smells like manure lol. Like when you drive by the cows on the i5 freeway...

I cut up the cubes and fed it frozen making sure she chewed it up. When it melts that's when you really smell it.

Haven't fed enough to see if I notice any difference in her though.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

puppydogs said:


> 150lbs! Those are some lucky dogs of yours  If you don't mind, about how much should I expect to pay for frozen?


I get a really good deal on mine, and only pay 35 cents per pound. Most people pay a lot more though. When I go get my dogs' food, I go buy a few hundred pounds of assorted things. I buy chicken in the grocery store, and the venison comes from hunting. I have a freezer that I bought just for the dogs' food.

You should see if there are any raw feeding groups in your area. They might be able to help you find a good source.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

We just bought a small box of freeze dried green tripe for use as treats. Wow, did that make them sit up and pay attention! Better than freeze-dried chicken livers and I thought they loved those. But we do like to keep the lid on the box.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Yep, dogs love it! Be warned tho, not only does the tripe smell horrible, the goldens will have the nastiest gas too! YUK YUK


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Stretchdrive said:


> I get a really good deal on mine, and only pay 35 cents per pound.


Shoot, if I could get it for TWICE that price I'd be willing to put up with the smell much more willingly!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> Shoot, if I could get it for TWICE that price I'd be willing to put up with the smell much more willingly!


I just paid 65 cents per pound for it to be packaged into 1lb chubs, which I find well worth it, since it is so much easier to grab a frozen package out of the freezer open it, and give it to the dog. This was the first time I have done the 1lb chubs, vs the 10lb blocks. The deals I get are well worth the 1.5 hour drive to get it!


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Dr. Tim's and green tripe is a match made in heaven.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

If I want to feed the green tripe as a meal (65lb dog), how much is ok to feed? 1 cup? 1 lb?


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

I just started feeding my dogs green tripe about a couple weeks ago. So far I'm lovin' this stuff!!! And, my dogs love it even more. I was pleasantly surprised to find it does not stink nearly as bad as I was expecting. Sure it smells like manure as I'm scooping it out, but I was expecting it to stink up the whole house. I don't smell it in the air at all a couple minutes after it has been consumed. I think it must depend on the freshness of the green tripe as well. I would imagine the canned stuff would be nastier smelling.

I get it frozen, but I feed it thawed/refrigerated. It comes frozen in 2lb deli containers that I store in a freezer. It takes about 3 days to thaw in the fridge so I always have one container completely thawed and another thaw_ing_. I keep them in the fridge in tightvac containers which are airtight, watertight, and "odor-proof".

@puppydogs - Fresh frozen green tripe has about 424 calories per cup so feed accordingly to the calories your dog needs. From what I have read, it sounds like dogs can thrive on a green tripe exclusive diet. However, it _can_ cause fertility problems because it lacks tyrosine (otherwise not a problem). I don't plan on feeding green tripe exclusively, but point being you can feed as much as you want so long as you don't provide more calories than your dog needs.


----------

